# Itunes Can't Uninstall



## FaceOfTheNet

So today for some reason itunes would not open. It says in a box " This Action is only valid for products that are currently installed." Well it is installed. So I tried just reinstalling it. It says " The older version of Apple Software Update cannot be removed. Contact Your technical support group." which is now you guys. I then tried to uninstall itunes by going into control panel/add remove/itunes no luck and it gives me this message " The feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click Ok to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'itunes.msi' in the box below" this box has 2 choices both which do not work. If it would help to post those choicxes i can but im lazy right now. Anyway how could i possibly uninstall itunes now? P.S. it is itunes 7
Thanks to all those who can help.

Awe man. I just checked and Had the same problem with the quicktime player and apple software updater. Can someone please help?


----------



## parasolution

See if you can use Windows Installer Clean-up utility; just google it.

I had the same problem a few months ago, if memory serves me correct, that's what I used. Once it cleaned the old files, installation went without a hitch.


----------



## FaceOfTheNet

I love you man! Thanks it worked. I guess itunes isnt that good.


----------



## darmachain

I just wanted to say that i have been dealing with this same issue for 4 months now and have been resorting to booting into another operating system to get iTunes to work. which has been so frustrating for me because i run a digital surveillance system on this pc and while in the other operating system i could not record video I tried this and it finally works THANKS SO MUCH!!!:up: :up:


----------



## spiderman53213

Thanks for your help this issue was driving me insane!


----------



## CloudConnected

Hi everyone, i've jsut login to tell a big THANK YOU to parasolution for his helpfull message. I had faced the same problem with Itunes and i didn't know what to do untill i found his post.:up:


----------



## thenephites221

Hey i just wanted to say thank you. I had the same problem and I've been dealing with it for about a week now, and it was horrible that i couldn't have itunes. (since windows media player sucks so bad) i basically couldn't listen to music or update my ipod shuffle, and that was pretty bad. But now its fixed thanks to using the Windows Installer Clean Up Utility. And it couldn't have been easier


----------



## goonaroonie

I've download 8 different uninstallers, and surfed non stop for 3 days to solve this without any luck, until I came across your post. And to fix microsoft fix an apple problem. Can finally go to bed and get some sleep....


----------



## dejaentendu7

i have a similiar problem to this...
my iTunes will not update. i am on iTunes 7.3 and it won't update to 7.5, it gives me the same thing "The older version of Apple Software Update cannot be removed. Contact Your technical support group."
i have been trying to update iTunes, because i have another problem.
my iPod, when plugged into the computer, shows that it has songs on it and everything, but when i unplug it from the computer, it is empty. i have already restored the iPod, and put all of the songs back on, and still, i am getting nothing on the iPod itself, but everything still shows up in the library. 
i don't understand this at all, and i've done everything that i could find to fix it, can someone help? 
also, i am using a video iPod 30GB


----------



## butterscotch2207

I got a new 80gb video ipod classic. I needed to install a newer version of itunes (7.4 or higher). My computer wouldn't let me though. So i uninstalled itunes and reinstalled an earlier version of itunes hoping to be able just to update itunes..that didn't work. Now when i try to open itunes a page pops up. I can either : Save... or agree or decline. I always hit agree and then it says : The file "iTunes Library.itl" cannot be read because it was created by a newer version of iTunes. Then I tried to just install iTunes 7.6 and it starts to upload the file and then a thing pop ups and says :The older version of Apple Software Update cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group. 


Any ideas?


----------



## parasolution

I didn't realize that this thread started over a year ago. Glad to see it helped a few people. 

As for the recent post, have you tried using the Windows Installer Clean-up utility?


----------



## butterscotch2207

I tried to.. but I couldnt seem to find it on google..


----------



## parasolution

butterscotch2207 said:


> I tried to.. but I couldnt seem to find it on google..


I just googled for it and it came up first on the list. Can be found here; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

The download link is about 1/2 way down the page.


----------



## butterscotch2207

I installed the windows clean up utility thing you posted.. now what? Sorry i really have no idea on this stuff..


----------



## parasolution

Run the clean-up program and look for iTunes on the list. Highlight itunes on the list and have the program remove itunes. Then reinstall itunes.


----------



## butterscotch2207

alright. So i have the clean up utility installed and i selected itunes on the list and i removed it. so it's no longer on the list. but i still have to itunes icon on my desktop and it still says the same thing it did before when i click the icon. and i tried to reinstall itunes and it still said it couldnt delete the old version.. any ideas? please.


----------



## parasolution

Run the utility again and look for any more traces of iTunes, such as ipod service, etc. If there is nothing else, then try uninstalling iTunes though ""add/remove programs" in control panel.

See if that allows you to uninstall the program. If it works, then reinstall itunes.


----------



## butterscotch2207

I Love You!!! It Worked! Finally! Thanks So Much! You're My Idol And Life Owner


----------



## ugotz2

You might want to check out the information and instructions on this site anyone has a really messed up installation / reinstallation problem

http://zardozz.com/zz/2008/04/how-to-completely-uninstall-and-remove-all-traces-of-itunes.html

They reference a great piece of advanced software (freeware) that cleans up registry. It worked great for me. Back up first!! It helped me completely get rid of iTunes and all latent registry entires so I could load a fresh copy. I was going nuts trying to completely uninstall it until I found this. Especially "Bonjour" which must be removed and is very difficult to remove if your upgrade got screwed up for some reason. You will be pulling your hair out of your head until you do a thought removal as described at the referenced posted article. The link to the software is there too !!


----------



## Boosh1978

Thank you so very much. I've been using the old version for over a year. At the start I tried to fix it to no avail. 
Happy Days.


----------

